# Conversion to LPG - propane



## BigJoe (Oct 1, 2012)

I would like to know: Drives anybody with LPG in stead of gas? How much are the costs to build in LPG in america?
Here in germany I would pay $2500-3000.
The gasprices are horrible....we pay $8,50 a gallone

I just saw that LPG isnÂ´t much cheaper in the USA than gas, right?

greetings
Joe


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 1, 2012)

big joe, I don't know about RVs but many years ago we converted out farm tractors from gas to propane. I really don't think we lost any power at all. The  gas company here in town has there fleet of vehicles running on natural gas, same gas we heat and cook with. So it is possible to do.


----------



## BigJoe (Oct 1, 2012)

Do you know the average price for a gallone? How much do you pay at a gas station?


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 1, 2012)

the price of either depends on the area you live in. Here  the price of gas range from 3.47 to 3.75 a gallon. Now propane runs a little lower but not that much.


----------



## C Nash (Oct 1, 2012)

Only problem with LPG here is not a lot of places to fill if on the road.  LP engine runs much cleaner internally but gets les MPG.  Performance is about the same IMO.  You can get kits to convert gas to LPG.  Not worth converting here in my opinion as long as prices are nere the same.  JMO


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 1, 2012)

Nash can't we get propane at all Flying J's and most  othe truck stop?


----------



## BigJoe (Oct 2, 2012)

I think it makes no sense when the price is nearly the same. Here in germany the price for LGP is sponsored by the government and it cost less than half of the fuel, roundabout $4 a gallone.


----------



## akjimny (Oct 2, 2012)

BigJoe - Converting from gasoline to LPG can be done but for an RV I don't think it would be very cost effective.  Like Chelse said, you would get less miles-per-gallon with LPG vs gasoline.  Also you would need large, heavy tanks to hold the LPG under pressure vs a regular gas tank for gasoline.  Even with the price differential between the fuels, I don't think it would pay off for years and years.


----------



## C Nash (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes Hollis most Flying j have propane but not many of them here.  Most towns have propane filling facilities but seldom open weekends.  LPG just not pratical IMO for rvs.


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 2, 2012)

oh I agree, it not for us rvers


----------



## BigJoe (Oct 3, 2012)

You are right, makes no sense...


----------



## LEN (Oct 5, 2012)

Propane has no road tax a big part of your gas price. When converted to propane you are suposed to pay that gas tax or be a freeloaded on the rest of us that do. So that in itself would be a pain in the butt.

LEN


----------

